# fiorenzato ducale boiler overfilling help.



## dhani6134 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi i have an issue with my machine it seems as tho the boiler over fills and water thats seeping out the top of the boiler the pump seems to be working fine as i can hear it switch off but water still filles the boiler. I have attatched an image of the part i believe it is but dont know for sure and also dont know where to source the part from. Cant seem to find it on a google search. Or even if you could recomend a reputable engineer to repair it. Im bassed in uxbridge greater london.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's your inlet solenoid. If it's faulty or not closing properly due to grit/dirt then mains water will continue to overfill your boiler.

Usually either this part or the water level probe are to blame. This should help you explain to a local engineer what's going on.

http://www.coffee-machine-servicing.co.uk/find-an-engineer


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You can also open the solenoid to clean it...this usually solves the problem, unless the diaphragm is split or torn.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's probaly the solenoid valve bolted onto the side of the brass inlet manifold block: Remove the valve, open it up & clean it. If the rubber pad on the piston is damaged, you'll need a new valve.

The valve looks like a normal 2 way one, either a Parker, Lucifer, or maybe ODE.

PM me if you want one......


----------

